# Eyepiece cases



## tileart (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm thinking of making and selling cases for telescopic eyepieces. Astronomy is one of my hobbies (the quiet one) and have always had problems finding a case for my eyepieces that fit all my needs. Eyepieces are the main ongoing expense for amateur astronomers and we need safe, secure storage for them.
I figured if I could start making these I could probably support my numerous hobbies. (I just want too many toys.)
These will be similar to a regular briefcase in size but I need to make them sturdy enough to withstand nightly use in various temperature ranges.
From what I've gathered so far a dovetail joint at the corners would probably be my best bet. I would like to make these out of red and white oak. I know I want to use a piano hinge at the back. 
If I use dovetails at the corners in a briefcase style box, would the case be sturdy enough to haul around with a single handle. I'll be using 5/8" oak stock for the sides.
Also, what would be my best options for a finish? It needs to be enough to withstand relative dampness without damaging the contents. I assume I would want to varnish before putting on a water-proofer? Or is that backwards? What products would I want to check out for a finish?
Sorry this is so long, I just don't want to put out something that's not going to last or serve its purpose.
Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Roger

You may want to take hard look at the MAGIC Box Bob N. just made, see link below
http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/5421-modified-magic-box-finished.html
http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/5345-bob-rick-box-you.html


With a flock job on the inside I think it would be just the ticket for your needs..plus no hinges needed...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

White oak would be the most durable. As far as finish goes, a good marine spar varnish is as waterproof and durable as you will get. For added protection against the elements you could use a core box bit to cut a channel around the top and bottom edges and glue some O-ring material in place like a gasket.


----------

